# Oberammergau Passion play 2010



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

My wife has been pestering me for some time because she wants to go see the passion play. We had looked at coach tours because I know it is difficult to get tickets outside of organised groups. However they are all expensive, one even quoted us £1400 a head! Most were in the £600-£800 per head region.

Anyway our luck is in, sort of, in the current edition of the C&CC magazine there is an offer run by Carefree with two dates available 9th July and 28th August. As we will already be on the continent in July (attending the Moselle and Rhine informal meeting and afterwards touring around), we have booked for that date. For five days on a campsite, tickets to the play and coach transport to Oberammergau for two people, it is still an eye-watering £443. But I have to keep her happy and in any case she is paying. 

We were quoted an extra £100 on top of that price for a ferry should we have chosen to take a separate trip in August. No doubt the price could be improved by taking a shorter stay at the campsite, the transport and tickets come to £127 per person according to the magazine. So you could get away with just a couple of nights, but it looked quite nice so we decided to spend a while there.

Sandy


----------

